# What power Steering fluid do I use??? 03 Beetle 2.0



## sashadg (May 17, 2001)

Bought my daughter and 03 Beetle and the steering fluid is really low. I had a built Passat at one time and know you can not put just any off the shelf fluid anywhere on this car. Most is from the dealer, i.e radiator G12 only... I read somewhere it is a Mineral Oil based lubricant... So I can't use a Synthetic Steeringfluid???? 
I searched everywhere on the net and in the VW book and there is nothing listed funny enough...
Thank you, Scott


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: What power Steering fluid do I use??? 03 Beetle 2.0 (sashadg)*

Yes it is a mineral hydraulic fluid, part number G004000M2.


----------



## LarryNH914 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: What power Steering fluid do I use??? 03 Beetle 2.0 (sashadg)*

At my local VIP, they had the Pentosin fluid or a gunk brand fluid that was reported to support the VW specification (Not the regular stuff).
If the car calls for CHF11S, like my Passat, , it is synthetic "CHF11S and CHF202 are synthetic oil based fluids, with a range of operation from -40ºC to +266ºC, and are dark green in color." 
http://www.blauparts.com/vw/vw...fluid
Can You Mix CHF 7.1 Non-Synthetic Mineral Base Power Steering Fluid With CHF 11S Synthetic Mineral Base Vw Power Steering Fluid?
There has been a good measure of controversy over this question. Here is what our own experience shows. Over the last decade we've had no compatibility problems mixing the CHF 7.1 non-synthetic mineral base fluid and the CHF 11S synthetic based Vw power steering fluid. No problems with our own vehicles and no problems with our customers vehicles. Our success in mixing the 2 Vw power steering fluids coincides with the Audi / Vw tech bulletin 48-89-T07 issued in November 1989. It states "The new [synthetic Pentosin 11S] and old power steering fluid [non-synthetic Pentosin 7.1] can be mixed if necessary ... the part number [remains] unchanged." So according to Audi / Vw, you can mix the 2 Vw power steering fluids. Even though the composition of the fluid changed (CHF 11S synthetic mineral oil vs CHF 7.1 non-synthetic mineral oil), Audi / Vw didn't even change the part number. Please Note: Never mix generic power steering fluid or other fluid with the CHF 7.1 or CHF 11S Vw hydraulic fluid (G002000). If you or someone else did, flush the Vw power steering fluid as described below.
Don't know if the Gunk stuff is any good, but they claim:
M2712SYN
Synthetic Power Steering Fluid for European & Nissan Automobiles
- Meets most European & Japanese OEM Specs; - Applications: Mercedes Benz (Class: "E" 1996-on, "ML" 1998-on, "S" 2000-on, "CL" 2000-on, "C" 2001-on, "CLK" 2003-on, "SLK" 2005-on), Saab 900/9000 (1997-98), Volvo (03/1998-on), Audi (1990-on), BMW (9/1991-on), Chrysler Crossfire, Dodge Sprinter / Freightliner, Mini Cooper (2002-on), Nissan (1994-on), Porsche (1995-2005), Rolls Royce, Volvo (3/1998-2002), VW (1990-on), or where #CHF11S is specified; - Do not mix with ATF.


----------

